# Mild cramping / twinges immediately after ET



## bunlet (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello everyone. I just had my first ICSI and ET was on the day before yesterday. I started getting very mild cramps and twinges immediately afterwards and I'm still getting them now. Nothing consistent, just a little cramp every now and then. I'm really worried that this means I'll be getting my AF and that the whole thing hasn't worked. 

Is this something I should be worried about? Or has anyone had mild cramping immediately after ET which lasted throughout the 2WW and went on to become a BFP? 

Thanks in advance.

Worried Bunlet xxx


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello,

Just saw your post and saw you had posted this morning, im guessing you have been checking through the day hoping someone can help.  I wanted to reply to bump it up and hope someone answers for you.  I may not have the answers you may be looking for but I did IVF twice and had mild cramps after both transfers.  I spoke to the dr and he said it was to be expected.  However, if it helps put your mind at rest perhaps call the nurse and ask.  Its what they are there for.  Its an awful guessing game and every twinge is nerve-racking.  I hope everything settles down for you and you go on to get a BFP.  Good luck dear.  xx


----------



## bunlet (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you so much Worzelbug. I really appreciate it. You're right I've been checking obsessively. It's the weekend now where I live so I guess I just have to wait until Sunday. Did your IVF attempts end up with a BFP following the cramps?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello 

I had ivf with mild cramping post Et which continued and worsened around 10 days past Et I ended up with a BFP and my little one is now 4

Cramping isnt neccessarily bad news, i am sure the February 2ww ladies would perhaps identify with you, why not pop across and join them 

Donna


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

My first ended in a chemical pregnancy and the second was a failed cycle that I should not have done.  But for me we are all so different. Some people get cramps and its over, some get them and it works.  I was told the progesterone can cause cramping& also the transfer itself.  If they haven't settled and you are worried there should be a nurse on duty 24/7(I may be wrong, there is where I am)so just give them a call.  But it may be that because you are aware of what's going on in your body you are noticing cramps you normally wouldn't consider?  My fingers are crossed for you.  I understand how you are feeling, we all do.  x


----------

